# A bitch about generators



## jhelm

We came back to the camper around ten last night only to find the camper next to us, about 5 feet away running a generator, noise and the smell of fumes inside our camper. I moved, walked by a while later to find it still on. Need I say more.


----------



## bktayken

*Generators*

Yes very anti social piece of kit ...Honda or not,almost as bad as running you engine for half an hour to charge your batteries.

Brian


----------



## pneumatician

What sort of campsite has pitches just 5 feet apart ??
Certainly no privacy and dangerous.

Steve


----------



## Techno100

Solars ought to be compulsory :lol: 
Start the evening on full batteries 8)


----------



## rotorywing

pneumatician said:


> What sort of campsite has pitches just 5 feet apart ??
> Certainly no privacy and dangerous.
> 
> Steve


5ft, Sheer luxury in some French Aires !! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wakk44

I have got to agree that generators are anti social.We went on a weekend rally with the [email protected] a few weeks ago and the tugger next to us had his on for hours on end,we were downwind so the van was full of fumes.:x 

The rally rules were that generators are allowed but only between 9am-9pm and for a maximum of 3 hours.After a polite enquiry the chap apparently had a faulty leisure battery.I pointed out that there were plenty of batteries available on the trade stands but for some reason he didn't buy one. :roll: 

I don't like gennys and prefer to have a couple of solar panels on top,however if someone needs a mobility scooter re-charging at this time of year then solar panels may be inadequate.


----------



## johnthompson

We have a Gasparini (LPG 2 stroke) which start and stops automaticallt to keep the batteries topped up. This genny is bolted to the underside of our van and is very very quite, but we do feel vibration when it is on.
We have been known to fall asleep with it running, so it cannot be that bad.

We try not to let it run before 10am and switch it off about 8pm (wheter running or not) even if we are the only van around.

Yes generators produce exhaust smells and are not suitable for running with other vans in close vacinity.


----------



## jud

:evil: hi jhelm.generators & people towing cars are really anti social. on the french aire at honfleur these morons with built in Genny's fire up and it was not on tick over as well it kept going at full belt microwave e.t.c then there's the cheap skates with the :evil: b&q Genny's who as put to much oil in the mixture i thought it was bonfire night :lol: :lol: then there is the tuggers we went to gravelines no room to park 2 tuggers with trailers in 2 spots that is anti social . while i am at it feral kids people taking there kids on holidays ( cheap skates ) on French aire which most are basically car parks with nothing to occupy them hence feral kids .jud


----------



## wakk44

{offtopic} 

Having a bad day Jud :?: :lol: 

This thread is about generators,we have moved on to anti social tugger parking and feral kids already. :roll:


----------



## Westkirby01

We were at the Motorhome shows, never again. Morons with generators all round. Why can't the organisers arrange a separate field for those with generators.


----------



## tonyt

Well of course, I have to agree with you all but it's no good moaning here to the forum - knock on their doors and tell them that the noise and fumes from their contraptions are spreading to your pitch.


----------



## teemyob

*Aires*

Only thing you can do is complain or move


----------



## barryd

Why do people need them at rallies and shows and the like? I've never been to such an event but I assume they are short affairs, I.e 3 or 4 days. Surely most vans can last that long without hookup.

We have been away since the beginning of June on one 110ah battery, no solar and no jenny. We occassionally get a hookup on an aire or on rare occassions a site but have lasted ages without it and can do 5 days no bother in one place. We lasted over a week at st croix de verdon but couldn't use the telly which makes a difference.

What are these numptys using in their vans that requires such anti social behaviour?


----------



## hampsterracing

If you watch the telly for an hour in the evening and then leave the invertor plugged in overnight you wake up to a flat battery and have to run the engine so you can flush the loo  

alledgedly  

Roger


----------



## aldra

Well we have 2 batteries ,solar power and a generator LPG. 

Would use it in very hot weather to run air conditioning and maybe to charge the bikes.

Need to sort out an inverter to utilise some battery power. Not sure what power inverter we need

We don't have TV though, well we do ,but don't watch it much preferring to read

Only used the generator once in 8 weeks, there is no smell I do like the added security it gives, its there just in case

I would agree a separate field at Rallies etc for generator users or possibly a area away from other vans

But then again people who run noisy generators at unsociable hours and dirty smelly ones at that, probably wouldn't use the designated areas

Don't have any feral kids, well I have, but don't take them on holiday 8O

Do have a feral dog though :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## dikyenfo

Have you noticed that they try to situate the genny away from their own positions and this suits me when I come round with a jug of water for the tank. Apologies if you were one of the above. If you have no jug handy then use processed water??


----------



## SaddleTramp

johnthompson said:


> We have a Gasparini (LPG 2 stroke) which start and stops automaticallt to keep the batteries topped up. This genny is bolted to the underside of our van and is very very quite, but we do feel vibration when it is on.
> We have been known to fall asleep with it running, so it cannot be that bad.
> 
> We try not to let it run before 10am and switch it off about 8pm (wheter running or not) even if we are the only van around.
> 
> Yes generators produce exhaust smells and are not suitable for running with other vans in close vacinity.


There is an addition to the Gasperini which you can set the times for it to only run between, ie 8am - 10pm (Example) it is called  Time Switch and is the same size as the EG-20 Control and matches it, very easy to use and fit to.


----------



## teemyob

*stayed*



dikyenfo said:


> Have you noticed that they try to situate the genny away from their own positions and this suits me when I come round with a jug of water for the tank. Apologies if you were one of the above. If you have no jug handy then use processed water??


We often stay on the Cavaliere Aire.

One day, a couple turned up with a Motorhome and Genny. The next day, they turned the genny on and placed it as far back next to the neighbour as possible. Then stuck two chairs out to the front of the van where there were no neighbours and settled down for a quiet read !.

TM


----------



## Spacerunner

Yup! Not only generators but noisy rain on the roof, wind rocking the van. Damn sun shining through the windows blinding me. Cars passing on the road, people talking, crunchy gravel. Birds singing, cows mooing, sheep baaing.
Its a tough life innit?
Blah-blah blah-blahdy-blah!


----------



## peejay

Theres nothing like a good ole Genny thread to raise the hackles.

Personally, I think the 'silent' ones are best.

:roll: 

Pete


----------



## denisl

Just did a Google for Gasparini generator and found practically nothing - can anyone point me towards a supplier?


----------



## eddievanbitz

jud said:


> :evil: hi jhelm.generators & people towing cars are really anti social. on the french aire at honfleur these morons with built in Genny's fire up and it was not on tick over as well it kept going at full belt microwave e.t.c then there's the cheap skates with the :evil: b&q Genny's who as put to much oil in the mixture i thought it was bonfire night :lol: :lol: then there is the tuggers we went to gravelines no room to park 2 tuggers with trailers in 2 spots that is anti social . while i am at it feral kids people taking there kids on holidays ( cheap skates ) on French aire which most are basically car parks with nothing to occupy them hence feral kids .jud


Doesn't it make you spit?

There you all are enjoying your self and then someone turns up that has a complaint and an opinion about everyone else there!

I think ban complainers from free aires!

Eddie :lol:


----------



## eddievanbitz

denisl said:


> Just did a Google for Gasparini generator and found practically nothing - can anyone point me towards a supplier?


Conrad Anderson, speak to Steve

Eddie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Caravan and motorhomer for over 25 years,

Use EHU and leisure battery only.

Only used a genny to heat tyres on track bike.
Bike sold and I gave genny away with it.

As for other noisy campers, kids, dogs I try to avoid them , unless they invade "my space "and air quality

Dave p


----------



## jud

Westkirby01 said:


> We were at the Motorhome shows, never again. Morons with generators all round. Why can't the organisers arrange a separate field for those with generators.


hi westkirby01. that's why we never go to shows or rallies NO peace and quite .jud


----------



## jud

eddievanbitz said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> 
> :evil: hi jhelm.generators & people towing cars are really anti social. on the french aire at honfleur these morons with built in Genny's fire up and it was not on tick over as well it kept going at full belt microwave e.t.c then there's the cheap skates with the :evil: b&q Genny's who as put to much oil in the mixture i thought it was bonfire night :lol: :lol: then there is the tuggers we went to gravelines no room to park 2 tuggers with trailers in 2 spots that is anti social . while i am at it feral kids people taking there kids on holidays ( cheap skates ) on French aire which most are basically car parks with nothing to occupy them hence feral kids .jud
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't it make you spit?
> 
> There you all are enjoying your self and then someone turns up that has a complaint and an opinion about everyone else there!
> 
> I think ban complainers from free aires!
> 
> Eddie :lol:
Click to expand...

hi eddievanbitz. its not a case of complaining people don't seem to have any manners or consideration for others any more .jud


----------



## eddievanbitz

Why on earth do people go camping and take children and dogs? Stupid idiots! 

Bikes? what's that all about ? Fools 

BBQ's imbeciles Perfectly good cooker in the van 

Drunks? The number of times I see people drinking, sat down under the awning as their so p1ssed and can't stand up 

Peeing and Pooing in a plastic tank in a little camper! Disgusting that is what toilet blocks are for! What must the van smell like! Urrgh! 

How simple do you have to be, to go camping but have to watch Telly! Get your "Corrie fix!
We could go on! 

Religion is like motorhoming! What I believe is right or wrong, doesn’t make me right or wrong, it is just what I believe. 

Once I start thinking that I have all the right answers I am to busy to notice everyone else is either pitying or laughing at me!

Eddie
(Camped for years with four children, 2 massive dogs, drinks like a fish, uses all of the vans facilities, is the best BBQ chef in the UK (official as voted by the judges in the best UK BBQ chef competition) and has satellite and two TV’s in his camper, so ignored all of the above)


----------



## SaddleTramp

denisl said:


> Just did a Google for Gasparini generator and found practically nothing - can anyone point me towards a supplier?


It is spelled Gasperini << Here >> I can confirm they are fantastic.

As stated Conrad Anderson << Here >>


----------



## jhelm

Lots of fun replies, I love it. The area at Venice is basically a parking lot. Most of the campers were parked up close to each other so they could face the view of the lagoon. The guy with the generator didn't seem to mind running it past 10pm and he didn't have the brains to turn off his outside light which he left on all day. The generator seemed to be built in.

I thought about knocking on his door, but assumed he probably had a dead battery and in this case it was very easy to move.

Now I will take offense at our fellow here who calls us campers who take our kids along, cheap. Campers are not just intended for old farts with nothing better to do than sit around drinking beer and bitching about people with kids. Well actually I understand the complaint about people who let their kids run free late into the night. I keep a close leash on mine.


----------



## Spacerunner

eddievanbitz said:


> Why on earth do people go camping and take children and dogs? Stupid idiots!
> 
> Bikes? what's that all about ? Fools
> 
> BBQ's imbeciles Perfectly good cooker in the van
> 
> Drunks? The number of times I see people drinking, sat down under the awning as their so p1ssed and can't stand up
> 
> Peeing and Pooing in a plastic tank in a little camper! Disgusting that is what toilet blocks are for! What must the van smell like! Urrgh!
> 
> How simple do you have to be, to go camping but have to watch Telly! Get your "Corrie fix!
> We could go on!
> 
> Religion is like motorhoming! What I believe is right or wrong, doesn't make me right or wrong, it is just what I believe.
> 
> Once I start thinking that I have all the right answers I am to busy to notice everyone else is either pitying or laughing at me!
> 
> Eddie
> (Camped for years with four children, 2 massive dogs, drinks like a fish, uses all of the vans facilities, is the best BBQ chef in the UK (official as voted by the judges in the best UK BBQ chef competition) and has satellite and two TV's in his camper, so ignored all of the above)


And that's another thing.....blurry tellies blaring away. So loud I can't hear me billion megawatt amplitannoypersonal(andallwhosailinher) black box of technotrash!


----------



## teensvan

Hi All.

If you are on an aire / Stellplatz / carpark with no charge you have to put up with other peoples noise. It is all part of camping everyone has their own way of doing it. We have a geni and a solar panel.

Our geni is never used on any campsites where you have to pay. If there is not a sign stating no generators the campers are free to do as they wish.

The worst thing I can think of is the smoke generating BBQ trying to be lit with stinking fire lighters surrounded by dickheads watching it.

Enjoy the outdoor life.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## eddievanbitz

When asked to turn the genny off, we normally do then get out the drum kit and the kids get their quad bikes out (all four of them) and practice doughnuts

The horses in the trailer make more noise!

Screaming babies? gaffa tape 'em to the backs of barking dogs

What annoys us though when we have been up all night partying is the inconsiderate campers who talk in the mornings just after we have gone to bed!

Dreadful!

Eddie


----------



## erneboy

I am sure you don't really mean to suggest that all of us who like to Barbeque using charcoal are dickheads. After all no-one has called you a dickhead for using your stinking, noisy generator, have they?

Would you contend that if there is no sign saying "Don't play loud music after 10pm" you are free to play loud music all night? Alan.


----------



## pneumatician

*Gennie*

Generators ! absolutely love em gets everyone very excited.

But being a bit of a "petrol head" I love anything containing IC engines. Gives me something to play with when I am bored with the motorbikes, model aeroplanes or boats.

I have noted in the past that groups of "campers" having a little social gathering with the vino etc are far noisier than my gennie as indeed can be country and western fans, barking dogs, kids, boules matches, and supposedly indoor entertainment. All most enjoyable if you are taking part or they belong to you.

I run my gennie whilst preparing meals because I cook using a Microwave, and a Bravoska and it is my intention to continue to do so as and when required.

I suppose if anyone peed into my petrol tank I might be inclined to pee into their fresh water. But then life would be getting silly and childish wouldn't it ?

Steve


----------



## SaddleTramp

eddievanbitz said:


> When asked to turn the genny off, we normally do then get out the drum kit and the kids get their quad bikes out (all four of them) and practice doughnuts
> 
> The horses in the trailer make more noise!
> 
> Screaming babies? gaffa tape 'em to the backs of barking dogs
> 
> What annoys us though when we have been up all night partying is the inconsiderate campers who talk in the mornings just after we have gone to bed!
> 
> Dreadful!
> 
> Eddie


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

_Screaming babies? gaffa tape 'em to the backs of barking dogs _

Well, I've got a barking dog big enough to carry screaming babies and toddlers

Any takers???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## teensvan

Its getting hotter


----------



## jhelm

Seems the best choice for some is to just stay home.


----------



## eddievanbitz

Ah but home for me is a campsite where I get to write the rules :lol: 

Eddie


----------



## tony645

Jugs of water in petrol tanks??? give me a break and grow up! you sound like the type that runs your keys down car paintwork, why dont you start strangling children too.

We all have ideas of what camping is and I`m afraid they differ considerably, live and let live.

if you want to read a book in peace and quiet, go to the library.

List of things I never realised I needed.

1 jugs for water
2 Extinguisher for bbq`s
3 Sharp knives to stab dogs and tyres on quad bikes
4 Garotte for children
5 Ground to air missiles for planes and helicopters
6 Axe for drum kits
7 gun for anyone who talks too loud or walks across my pitch
8 Dark glasses for people who dress too loud

Any suggestions for anything I`ve missed?


----------



## erneboy

For goodness sake Tony you really are overdoing it, the gun will be sufficient to deter all nuisances, Alan.


----------



## eddievanbitz

tony645 said:


> Any suggestions for anything I`ve missed?


Well only that as this thread is about intolerance to others what about

1........Brown bags to put over the heads of ugly people
2........Hand wash tablets for people that wear the same shirt three days running
3........Deodorant for smelly campers (see number two above)
4........Spare toothbrushes for people with bad breath and dirty teeth
5........Diet books for fat people
6........Bigger camp chairs for number five above

Thats should do it!

Eddie


----------



## tony645

My No9 was some electric fencing but then I`d need to run a generator too, however the paper bags have def been added to my list.

Methinks some people should buy a gypsy caravan and a horse.


----------



## aldra

Hey what happened to the generators????????

They are the bad guys in this post

well it is an invitation to winge about generators

Only threw the dog in as a side effect 

No takers I see, oh well guess I'll have to keep him

Only serious contenders with screaming babies/toddlers need apply

Away from the van he would lick them to death :lol: :lol: :lol:
Aldra

proud generator owner, well it cost a fortune  

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner

tony645 said:


> Any suggestions for anything I`ve missed?


Just the drum of Napalm for starting the barbie.


----------



## aldra

Does Napalm work well on BBQs????

No sorry mine's gas :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## CurlyBoy

....all this talk of peeing in generators reminds me of the guy who was pulled over by the police on the motorway, he wasn't watching where he was going and fiddling with something on his lap. His excuse was he was desperate for a pee and only had an empty coca cola can so he was trying not to miss the hole. They nicked him for 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.possession of cannapiss

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

curlyboy


----------



## Addie

My goodness!

While I agree with the sentiments that generators are anti social I think we have a fair few Victor Meldrews here on this forum! 

I guess it must be an age thing or perhaps I've got this whole motorhoming thing wrong... I thought you were all free spirits roaming far and foreign lands desperate for new interactions and fresh perspectives... When in it seems many drive hundreds of miles to park their little white boxes in a stange car park and sit and moan about each other... now I know why nobody speaks I've probably upset everyone in 20 different ways just backing in!

When something happens such as some screaming kids or something we may pass comment on how annoying it is at the time but it'll never get another mention again - wecertainly won't form an aversion to it never mind go as far as to publically denounce it, shock horror we might even laugh it off!

I think generator users are in misinformed about electricity in general and perhaps are high users through ignorance and a refusal to make changes to their lifestyle in order to conserve or maximise it. It is that same ignorance that makes them immune for the concern that they might upset others by using it*. 

We can manage running a laptop 24/7 from 2x 86AH batteries for 5 days, I'm sure there are ways and means for others to get by. It's all well and good keeping batteries 'topped up' but most control panels will cut the power to the batteries before any harm is done through under charging.

(* - there are of course exceptions... that's you, right?  )


----------



## tony50

Westkirby01 said:


> We were at the Motorhome shows, never again. Morons with generators all round. Why can't the organisers arrange a separate field for those with generators.


I totally agree with you we got smoked out at Malvern this guy was running this "smoking / noisy thing at 20 to 11 at night and when I rapped on his door I got the feeling he thought I was being inconsiderate I think there should be a separate field about a mile away from everybody else , mind you I nearly bought one at Malvern !! but that experience made me realise they are too anti social the only justification for them are for Disabled people .

Tony 50


----------



## bigtwin

The OP's rant is not really about gennys as such - it's about inconsiderate and antisocial PEOPLE. The fact that a genny was involved makes it an easy target and one that will illicit lots of responses.

I was at a rally once and the fella next to me had a genny - I could live with the noise as it wasn't on all the time and he must have had a good reason for running it.

What I couldn't understand though was his desire to have a range of pennants and flags flying from the pole he'd erected. The racket that they made flapping lasted all bl**dy night.

Why are some people so inconsiderate? Flags and pennants should be banned in wind speeds above 10mph. Or am I being picky? :wink:


----------



## Stanner

tony645 said:


> My No9 was some electric fencing but then I`d need to run a generator too, however the paper bags have def been added to my list.
> 
> Methinks some people should buy a gypsy caravan and a horse.


Every electric fence I've seen ran off a battery - usually a leisure battery.


----------



## tony645

I had planned on running 240v to the fence  cos my batteries are now flat from filling jugs of water and sharpening knives but once the smoke has settled from the napalm and gunfire I think the solars will kick in.

Added scissors and saw for the pennants and flagpoles.


----------



## spatz1

science has the answer....
and they say an equal and oposite noise cancels....
get a generator and use it, job done :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jhelm

Yes, the point is all about consideration for others. Run a generator if you have to during a time when the noise is least likely to bother others and put it in a place where the fumes won't seep into your fellow camper's campers.

I am reminded of last winter, we were parked in the parking lot of a ski area. Out of 4 campers 3 had generators running but they were all off by 10pm and everyone had a good nights sleep.


----------



## eddievanbitz

I am sure that when I am using a generator, no one really notices as I tend to only want to use it in the depth of winter as my charging system and battery set up is so good during the summer.

However, for everyone that has complained about one thing is probably doing some thing that does or could annoy some one else!

You may think that your children running around playing with a ball, are doing no harm only laughing and playing. To someone else there unruly children, shrieking around making a racket, throwing a ball around other peoples motorhomes.

Your cheeky chappy little puppy may be dead cute to you, but to some one else he is a yapping little sh4t machine that want flushing down the chemical waste dump!

Your pride and joy 40' RV to others is a view blocking monstrous eye saw, that should be banned!
That eco efficient wind generator that you have bought at great expense, is a stupid noisy thrumming to others.

Your family afternoon 60th wedding anniversary for your Mum and Dad with the whole family gathering together is a “load of gypies” to others

These are all examples of genuine issues and complaints that we have had to deal with over the years, where neither side could possibly see what they had done wrong.
The best example of intolerance was a couple of years ago, a band that were playing at a local festival were staying at Cornish Farm Touring Park our campsite. On a balmy quiet Summers evening, sat camped in the furthest corner from everyone else the band started to play about 10 o’clock in the evening, just acoustic instruments, played quietly.
Within about 30 minutes most of the campsite had wandered over with chairs, rugs wine and beer and were sat in the twilight that high summer brings, being entertained by talented professional musicians, playing at a level that was in keeping with a mid summers night, on a campsite in Taunton . A magical impromptu evening.

Someone complained to the wardens about music being played on the site. Now frankly from what we were told you had to actually walk over to where everyone was sat to actually be able to hear the music properly, but some one was unhappy.

It seemed according to the wardens that the couple that complained were more unhappy that people were enjoying themselves. No they didn’t want to go and listen to the music, but they thought that it was unfair that laying in bed they could just hear the music and it was keeping them awake!

Difficult call for the wardens, so they simply said that if the music hadn’t stopped by mid night that they would intervene, it did, they didn’t but the complainers still moaned again the next day! And wrote a letter of complaint to Lyn and I as the owners!

We often have rallies and at one rally music was played and some one complained that they didn’t want to listen to Michael Jackson as he is/was a paedophile!

Live and let live for fear of finding out just how much you annoy others!


----------



## Sonesta

Mmm! Well this is another of those topics which everyone has an opinion on and I guess we will never find the perfection solution that keeps everyone happy!   

Personally,  I think if you attend a rally, a meet or any other kind of camping event where the organisers agree to allow generators to be used between certain hours, then providing the user shows respect for the rules and sticks to the allowed running times, there's not much anyone can honestly say or do about it really! The user; in all fairness; is certainly NOT doing anything wrong and there is absolutely no good reason for anyone to complain or protest about their conduct!   In such a case as this, the user is definitely NOT breaking any rules laid down by the event organisers and so to my way of thinking, there is simply NO case to argue here! :roll:  

Now obviously, if someone flaunts the camping rules then fair enough; they are acting unfairly and with no consideration for others and clearly, if this were the case, they deserve to be reminded of the fact!  I fully appreciate that a polite knock on their door would be warranted but unless they are breaking the camping rules, then nobody has any real justification for a valid complaint! :roll:  

We attend lots of outdoor rallies/meets/events which do NOT provide EHU and so we have installed a solar panel, an onboard Gasperini generator plus a 2kw  inverter and this now allows us to successfully keep our batteries charged and enjoy sufficient power for the duration of our stay.  I use a mobility scooter and if we could not recharge my scooter batteries, then I would not be able to attend these events! So for us a generator is an essential piece of kit! We only switch our genny on if we have no other option though, especially on cloudy days where our solar panel has been unable to put sufficient charge back into our batteries and we would never run it outside the permitted hours.  I certainly do not feel we are behaving  inconsiderately to others around us anymore than I think people with ordinary and normally behaved children; who naturally make noise whilst at play; are being inconsiderate to others either!  Good grief - when mixing with hordes of  exuberant campers at a large public event attended by all age groups and families, you cannot surely then expect a haven of peace and tranquility can you and if that's what your seeking, then maybe you've chosen completely the wrong type of event? 

What baffles me - is why do the people who protest so much about generator noise for example and who clearly have a real issue regarding their use; even bother to attend any event that CLEARLY states on any advert or booking form that generators ARE permitted to be used on the camping field between certain hours? Surely, they must read the onsite camping conditions prior to booking and must realise before they actually book their place, that those who own a genny will more than likely choose to use them?  I know if I felt so strongly about something, especially something that tested my sanity and adversely affected my enjoyment so badly, I would definitely  check all this out before I booked anything and if I wasn't happy with what I read, then I would simply vote with my feet and spare myself the torture and torment!  :roll:

Please don't misunderstand me - this doesn't mean I believe anyone has more right than anyone else to enjoy these organised events and in the perfect world everyone would mingle together harmoniously but at the end of the day; with a leisure pastime and lifestyle like motorhoming and camping;  its all about compromise and toleration isn't it and we all have different outlooks, views and requirements! You're bound to meet all types and come across all manner of situations during your motorhome travels and not everyone or everything is going to be to your style or liking; but in my book; this is all part of the fun and exactly what makes motorhoming and travelling around so diverse, entertaining, adventurous and exciting! :thumbright:

We certainly don't go away to fall out and bicker with fellow travellers and if we don't like the company or the place etc., we simply just turn the key and move on to pastures new!  

Yes as some suggest It might be a good idea to put those of us with generators in a separate section of the field but then again where do the event organisers draw the line? No doubt there will be complaints and requests to segregate dog owners, families with children, smokers, drinkers, groups of friends, people with persistant coughs, loud voices, early risers, bands practicing for the evenings entertainment, entertainment marquees too close to camping fields etc etc etc!  The list could potentially become endless??!!! :wink: 

Seriously though .... my advice; for what it's worth; is ..... don't waste your precious time on this earth stressing out over minor and trivial irritations and count your blessings that your life is not far harsher! Just live and let live and simply learn that when and where possible; to just smile sweetly and simply turn the other cheek! 

Sue


----------



## Jezport

IMHO the people who don't use a genny but sit with their diesel engine running for an hour poisoning everyone with diesel fumes and glazing the cylinder bores on their engines are the real idiots.


----------



## sooty10

I personally think that the people with generators know very well they are unsociable devices. Make any excuse you want but lets be honest 
I think the time will come when more stringent rules are brought in about their use. I have been on a temporary holiday site this year where generators could only be used for 2 hours in any 6 hours. I complimented the organizer and was told that some holiday sites now forbid generators except for medical use. 
For most things now with the advanced technology ie. solar, lighting and batteries are well catered for. We have a 130, solar and 2 decent batteries and can watch tv a few hours a night and run all our other necessary gadgets for many a day. 
I also agree with the person who said put generators in an area of their own at the shows, that way they can listen to all their neighbours and breath in all the disgusting fumes. 

Keith (sooty)


----------



## eddievanbitz

I personally think that the people with dogs know very well they are unsociable devices. Make any excuse you want but lets be honest 
I think the time will come when more stringent rules are brought in about their use. I have been on a temporary holiday site this year where dogs could only be used for 2 hours in any 6 hours. 

I complimented the organizer and was told that some holiday sites now forbid dogs except for medical use. 

For most things now with the advanced technology ie. solar, lighting and batteries are well catered for. We have a 130, solar and 2 decent batteries and can watch tv a few hours a night and run all our other necessary gadgets for many a day. 

I also agree with the person who said put dogs in an area of their own at the shows, that way they can listen to all their neighbours and breath in all the disgusting fumes. 

Sorta works in a funny way.

I think no to genny use on a campsite, and other than that the time won't come when the goverment make it illegal to use a genny in a public place..Why should they??

Re solar, useless in the depth of Winter touring around Scotland for the majority of people, yes I know :roll: some can do it, but many don't want to wrap up in a blanket reading Charles Dickens by candle light.

I have a luxury RV with a built in genny, thirty or forty feet away you can't hear it run so I am happy to use it in an Aire or Services or a CL unless the rules state different.

Eddie


----------



## Sonesta

sooty10 said:


> I personally think that the people with generators know very well they are unsociable devices. Make any excuse you want but lets be honest
> I think the time will come when more stringent rules are brought in about their use. I have been on a temporary holiday site this year where generators could only be used for 2 hours in any 6 hours. I complimented the organizer and was told that some holiday sites now forbid generators except for medical use.
> For most things now with the advanced technology ie. solar, lighting and batteries are well catered for. We have a 130, solar and 2 decent batteries and can watch tv a few hours a night and run all our other necessary gadgets for many a day.
> I also agree with the person who said put generators in an area of their own at the shows, that way they can listen to all their neighbours and breath in all the disgusting fumes.
> 
> Keith (sooty)


Hi Sooty,

Well this may be your opinion and which of course, you have every right to hold and air but until the use of generators are banned at these outdoor camping events, one cannot really condemn anyone for using them! Especially if it's within the guidelines of that particular event's rules and regulations!

The 'disgusting fumes' that you refer to and claim everyone is forced to breath in at the outdoor shows, are far more apparent on any road or street you have to drive on or walk down! Pollution, diesel & petrol fumes are everywhere around us wouldn't you agree and what happens by a few ignorant people attending a show, is a drop in the ocean compared to the bigger picture in our environment! I'm not suggesting anyone caught acting inconsiderately does not need addressing, as of course they do but I'm simply trying to put all this into some kind of perspective!

To be honest, I do think this subject is in danger of being grossly exaggerated and I must confess I have never witnessed anyone at any of the shows, rallies or meets that we've attended, abusing the use of a generator ever and I have only ever seen people use them fairly and with consideration. I'm not saying this never happens but I personally have never witnessed this.

As for being 'anti social devices' I really must question that argument Sooty! Most of the outdoor shows that many of us motorhomers love to flock to in our droves, very much depend on the merits of generator power for their success! If there were NO such devices, then there would be NO entertainment possible in the large marquees, no stage lighting, no amplifiers for the singers and musicians, no microphones, no lighting around the camping areas and portable toilets and shower cabins, no food courts and catering kiosks etc etc etc. Thanks to these dreadful 'anti social devices' you speak of - we can all attend and participate in many socially enjoyable outdoor events and exhibitions - which it must be said, if we didn't have portable generators then the shows as we know them would simply not be able to take place.

Warners and similar events attract a lot of attendees and it's the laid on entertainment, the camping facilities and the trade stands etc that bring new and old customers back year after year - if generators were banned as many suggest, then of course this would be to the demise of future events and I strongly suspect many people would stop attending these shows! This would no doubt put many people out of work, not to mention spoiling a lot of peoples enjoyment too!

The last MHF rally we attended was held in Lincoln (Warners End of Season Outdoor Motorhome Show Finale) and fantastically marshalled it was by George, his wife Angie and the lovely JimM. Many people attending this rally were able to enjoy some much appreciated MHF social get togethers in George's brand new scout tent over that weekend and thanks to the benefits of a portable generator (which I must emphasise was operated within the shows guidelines and with great consideration to others) we were able to have ample lighting during those fun filled and pleasant evenings. Everyone enjoyed themselves immensely and to be honest, due to the hum of conversation and laughter during those evenings, I don't think anyone even noticed the generator ticking away in the background!

Sue


----------



## sooty10

Sorry folks but I have not changed my opinion and I still think that you know using a generator in close proximity to other motorhomes is not very nice. You also know this thread is not about comercial use or even for the entertainment users. I seem to think it was aimed at the people who use them for hours on end, even seen some go off on their bikes for a few hours and leave them running. Also how many users place them away from their own doors and open windows.
One show we attended we ended up with 4 of the things , back, front and both sides. In the end we moved on.
Yes we were at the Lincoln show and did not have a problem, it was a great event. I also know some need them to charge the mobility scooters and run other medical needs BUT these are not the ones this thread was aimed at.

Sooty


----------



## eddievanbitz

sooty10 said:


> One show we attended we ended up with 4 of the things , back, front and both sides. In the end we moved on.
> Sooty


Quite right too! If four out of five people want to use somthing that does not break the rules, and you don't like it you should move on, which you did so all happy!

Democracy seen to be done!

Eddie


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Sooty,

I am certainly not expecting you to change your opinion; far from it in fact and I respect your right to voice them and speak as you find and I do understand your reasons behind your objections. However, I do believe there are other sides to this discussion/debate and I am simply trying to voice my own opinions; as those of a responsible and considerate generator user. I mean I don't like to think that we are all tarred with the same brush.  

Like I said in my previous post I personally have never witnessed anyone abusing the rules and regulations regarding the running times and use of generators, so I have no experience of the ignorance and inconsideration you have endured but if I found myself next to someone who was clearly breaking the rules and being totally inconsiderate to those around him/her then I think instead of getting all het up about it, I would politely remind him/her that generators were not permitted after such and such a time and had they not been informed of this? I would finish by offering him/her a glass of beer or wine and say I hope he/she didnt mind me bringing this to their attention? However, if his/her use of their generator was conducted within the rules, then I would simply accept their right to use their generator as they saw fit and happily let them get on with it.

Life's too short for confrontations over such matters!  

Did we meet at Lincoln by the way as I cannot recall being introduced but I'm sure we'd have hit it off as after all you are a Sooty and I am am Sue! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## wakk44

Sonesta said:


> .............
> 
> as those of a responsible and considerate generator user. I mean I don't like to think that we are all tarred with the same brush........


Hi Sue,

I don't think this thread is aimed at people like you who use a generator responsibly.It is the irresponsible people that use generators inconsiderately and cause discomfort to others.

There is obviously an issue with generator use which is why site owners,shows,rallies etc....draw up rules for their use.



Sonesta said:


> .......
> you are a Sooty and I am am Sue! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's a clean Sweep then :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

I understand what you are saying Steve and I thank you for your comments re my being a responsible person  but I truly do believe that some people would still object to anyone using a generator despite the fact that they were operating their generators as permitted! :roll:

By the way .... I like the "clean sweep" reference Steve and I guess you, like myself, must have been a keen Sooty & Sweep fan as a child too? 

Take care.

Sue


----------



## sooty10

I know there are many responsible generator owners who consider others, including yourself Sue. One thing that keeps being said is about using within the rules and as long as this is done everything is well and no one should have a problem. This means that using one for 12 hours a day (within the rules) is ok. I think not. Sorry.


Sooty


----------



## jud

sooty10 said:


> Sorry folks but I have not changed my opinion and I still think that you know using a generator in close proximity to other motorhomes is not very nice. You also know this thread is not about comercial use or even for the entertainment users. I seem to think it was aimed at the people who use them for hours on end, even seen some go off on their bikes for a few hours and leave them running. Also how many users place them away from their own doors and open windows.
> One show we attended we ended up with 4 of the things , back, front and both sides. In the end we moved on.
> Yes we were at the Lincoln show and did not have a problem, it was a great event. I also know some need them to charge the mobility scooters and run other medical needs BUT these are not the ones this thread was aimed at.
> 
> Sooty


hi sooty10 with 4 Genny's blasting away it must of been like camping on building site and you paid to be there no thanks :lol: :lol: we would not go to any shows or rallies because of that .jud


----------



## barryd

I just wondered how people feel about guitars. I have carried a battered acoustic with me all over on this trip but it only gets a good twanging when we are alone and usually when mrs d is out cycling. 

I have a 1969 marshal valve combo amp at home which is huge and a old Ibanez guitar which together on full wack can be heard in the next village. I'm thinking of dumping the scooter and putting the whole lot on the rack. Does anyone know what size genny I will need to power the stack and where I will be welcome? ;-)


----------



## Stanner

Sonesta said:


> I truly do believe that some people would still object to anyone using a generator despite the fact that they were operating their generators as permitted! :roll:


Just because something is "permitted" does not mean it is either responsible or courteous to others.

Especially when users site generators so that they are more of a nuisance to others, than to themselves.

If anyone is to be inconvenienced by someones choice/need to use a generator it should be themselves first and others second.


----------



## sooty10

barryd said:


> I just wondered how people feel about guitars. I have carried a battered acoustic with me all over on this trip but it only gets a good twanging when we are alone and usually when mrs d is out cycling.
> 
> I have a 1969 marshal valve combo amp at home which is huge and a old Ibanez guitar which together on full wack can be heard in the next village. I'm thinking of dumping the scooter and putting the whole lot on the rack. Does anyone know what size genny I will need to power the stack and where I will be welcome? ;-)


As long as your music is louder than the genny fine by me. :lol:

Keith (sooty)


----------



## Sonesta

Stanner said:


> Just because something is "permitted" does not mean it is either responsible or courteous to others.
> 
> Especially when users site generators so that they are more of a nuisance to others, than to themselves.
> 
> If anyone is to be inconvenienced by someones choice/need to use a generator it should be themselves first and others second.


So what exactly are you suggesting Stanner? Are you saying that nobody should use them even if it is for just a couple of hours during the permitted times and do you think at a 4 day rally/meet for example; with no sun on their solar panel and no EHU these people should permit their batteries to run so low that they are unable to have any power? I am just trying to ascertain what you feel is fair to all people and what or where you feel those of us who feel the need for a generator should be put when attending such events?

I would have no problem being put into a seperate section of a rally field as I can assure you, that on a purely personal level, I would much rather feel relaxed and enjoy the weekend without having to constantly worry about the possibilities of upsetting and annoying anyone around me or being accused as not being courteous whenever we needed to charge up my mobility scooter. I am quite sure that other generator users would happily be segregated from the rest of the field too as it's not very pleasant being made to feel like you are a villain of the peace and nothing but a menace! 

However, it is NOT us who make up the rules and regulations, so maybe all of you who hold such strong and negative opinions of generators and their users, should be voicing your conerns and venting your complaints to the actual event organisers? From what I can make out by reading this thread, that until the organisers change their camping rule policies re generators, there is very little anyone can do to change things! If enough people protest then maybe the organisers would rethink - who knows ...... but that is the route I would take if I felt so perplexed by this subject!

To be honest, this thread has really opened my eyes and I am suprised by some of the hostile comments made by some members towards generator users. I have never experienced any of the hostility shown in this thread and I can honestly say that we have never encountered any negativity or hostility from anyone at any of the rallies/meets/events we have attended. We certainly have never been made to feel like we are a nuisance when using our genny and so all this negativity has certainly come as a bolt out of the blue to me! We have met some lovely people and made some lovely friends during our travels and very often we get asked what actual generator we have fitted as they seem quite impressed by how quietly it peforms! Perhaps we have just been fortunate but I hope we are never, ever positioned next to anyone who feels like some of those who have voiced their complaints in this thread do as I am sure if this ever happened, we would be very uncomfortable about attending any future outdoor events again. 

However, that's me done re this subject now as I feel there is very little more I can add to this debate and I just hope that as a generator user, I have managed to convince some of you that we are not all lepers of the camping field!

Happy travels. 

Sue


----------



## pneumatician

Whist visiting Duxford last weekend I was admiring the Bristol Hercules and Napier Sabre Aero Engines and thinking what a wonderful power source for a generator. Bootifull noise and the attached gennie would power several campsites.

I just wonder what is the least annoyance to wind some fellow campers up. Breaking an egg perhaps?

Obviously, No gennie's, dogs, kids, music, vehicle engines, etc

Perhaps our moderators should form a new forum 
"Winging " we could then leave them to it.

Steve


----------



## eddievanbitz

Want a rally with no generators whatsoever?

Simple, go an organise one, make you own rules.

Want to go to a rally where gennies are allowed, don't complain if there run in accordance with the rules.

Everyone does or owns somthing that could annoy others, it is just that some of us are open minded enough to accept this

Eddie


----------



## Sonesta

Just a word of warning! 

The next rally that we are attending is Camper UK's Bonfire Weekend on their large rally field at the back of their new campsite. We will be there with our 30ft Elegance with car in tow, 2 little dogs, our onboard genny, our TV, our Oyster and possibly our 2 yr old grandson! 

Now to anyone attending this fantastic rally (which really is a brilliant weekend - we attended their first one last year and it was superb) you are more than welcome to park up next to us and I promise, we are friendly and polite at all times! However, if we sound your worst nightmare then I understand if you request a different pitch and we won't take offence if you prefer to park up somewhere else! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## wakk44

eddievanbitz said:


> Simple, go an organise one, make your own rules.
> Eddie


As a matter of interest Eddie what are the rules regarding generator use on Cornish Farm?


----------



## eddievanbitz

wakk44 said:


> eddievanbitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple, go an organise one, make your own rules.
> Eddie
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of interest Eddie what are the rules regarding generator use on Cornish Farm?
Click to expand...

I banned 'em :lol: :lol: :lol:

No seriously every pitch has electric hook up so there is no need whatsoever for generator use.

Eddie


----------



## Stanner

Sonesta said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because something is "permitted" does not mean it is either responsible or courteous to others.
> 
> Especially when users site generators so that they are more of a nuisance to others, than to themselves.
> 
> If anyone is to be inconvenienced by someones choice/need to use a generator it should be themselves first and others second.
> 
> 
> 
> So what exactly are you suggesting Stanner? Are you saying that nobody should use them even if it is for just a couple of hours during the permitted times and do you think at a 4 day rally/meet for example; with no sun on their solar panel and no EHU these people should permit their batteries to run so low that they are unable to have any power? I am just trying to ascertain what you feel is fair to all people and what or where you feel those of us who feel the need for a generator should be put when attending such events?
> 
> I would have no problem being put into a seperate section of a rally field as I can assure you, that on a purely personal level, I would much rather feel relaxed and enjoy the weekend without having to constantly worry about the possibilities of upsetting and annoying anyone around me or being accused as not being courteous whenever we needed to charge up my mobility scooter. I am quite sure that other generator users would happily be segregated from the rest of the field too as it's not very pleasant being made to feel like you are a villain of the peace and nothing but a menace!
> 
> However, it is NOT us who make up the rules and regulations, so maybe all of you who hold such strong and negative opinions of generators and their users, should be voicing your conerns and venting your complaints to the actual event organisers? From what I can make out by reading this thread, that until the organisers change their camping rule policies re generators, there is very little anyone can do to change things! If enough people protest then maybe the organisers would rethink - who knows ...... but that is the route I would take if I felt so perplexed by this subject!
> 
> To be honest, this thread has really opened my eyes and I am suprised by some of the hostile comments made by some members towards generator users. I have never experienced any of the hostility shown in this thread and I can honestly say that we have never encountered any negativity or hostility from anyone at any of the rallies/meets/events we have attended. We certainly have never been made to feel like we are a nuisance when using our genny and so all this negativity has certainly come as a bolt out of the blue to me! We have met some lovely people and made some lovely friends during our travels and very often we get asked what actual generator we have fitted as they seem quite impressed by how quietly it peforms! Perhaps we have just been fortunate but I hope we are never, ever positioned next to anyone who feels like some of those who have voiced their complaints in this thread do as I am sure if this ever happened, we would be very uncomfortable about attending any future outdoor events again.
> 
> However, that's me done re this subject now as I feel there is very little more I can add to this debate and I just hope that as a generator user, I have managed to convince some of you that we are not all lepers of the camping field!
> 
> Happy travels.
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

No, not at all and just to make it clear I have, and sometimes use, a generator.

It's not WHETHER you use a generator - it's HOW you use a generator.

You are allowing your defensiveness over your right to use a generator, to cloud your responsibility to be considerate about how you use it.

Do you site your generator where it is least annoying to you, but where it may be more annoying to others? 
I hope not, but as related in this thread some users do and THAT is irresponsible and that is the point I'm trying to make.

It's "allowed" to drive on (almost all) motorways at 70mph, but it isn't always responsible to do so.


----------



## aldra

Hi Sue

Where is the Rally held ?

Sue you shouldn't get upset about this thread it is called a whinge so in theory only whingers need apply

Of course you are entitled to use your generator, you are not blowing fumes at anyone anyway

Dogs and kids are only added as a by product :lol: :lol:

Come to think of it, I like you, have gone to the expense of buying a gas run generator, cleaner and quieter so I don't want to be put in a generator field with smelly petrol /diesel generators :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:

Sandra :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrbricolage

There is a lot of frustration here with regards to how some people can be so inconsiderate and with people who do not own generators on one side (feeling frustrated) and people who use generators saying as long as it's within the rules of the campsite then i will do as i please. Whether that disturbs anyone else is not my businesss or so it seems.

I would say that while you can hide behind the rules of the campsite, it may be that under Tort law that the campsite owner may be liable for a civil action if the complainant so chooses pursue such a claim (highly unlikely I might add). 
That being the complainant has paid for a pitch and is entitled to enjoy the peace and quiet that it offers. If there is a nuisance that causes annoyance to a person on the pitch such as a generator noise running unreasonably long hours, etc,etc. Then it would quite reasonable that the complainant could lodge a civil action against the campsite owner and win under the law of tort.

Personally I have never been bothered by someone with a genny and the only one I did see was at Malleraie sur Seine and a belgium family had one running. They had parked away from everyone else near the noisy sewage works. So no one could really complain.


----------



## aldra

Strangely enough not many posters have actually been inconvenienced by a genny running close to them unless all those that have haven't posted

Many seem to talk from an inherent dislike of gennys

I think its a case of the 'little ends' and the' big ends'

Personally I have never been inconvenienced and I would suggest that with all the generators in circulation, most owners are considerate users

Aldra


----------



## Sonesta

Stanner said:


> Do you site your generator where it is least annoying to you, but where it may be more annoying to others?
> I hope not, but as related in this thread some users do and THAT is irresponsible and that is the point I'm trying to make.


Hi .... ours is an onboard genny bolted beneath the chassis so wherever we park that's where our genny is. I like to think we are considerate but only my immediate neighbours could vouch for that one - and as nobody has ever complained, I presume we have never been considered by them as being irresponible!



aldra said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> Where is the Rally held ?
> 
> Sue you shouldn't get upset about this thread it is called a whinge so in theory only whingers need apply
> 
> Of course you are entitled to use your generator, you are not blowing fumes at anyone anyway
> 
> Dogs and kids are only added as a by product :lol: :lol:
> 
> Come to think of it, I like you, have gone to the expense of buying a gas run generator, cleaner and quieter so I don't want to be put in a generator field with smelly petrol /diesel generators :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Sandra :lol: :lol:


Hi Sandra,

I'm not upset about this thread - just a bit suprised really as I truly did not believe people felt so hostile towards generator users. We must lead a sheltered life or something as I've never come across anything like this during our experience, apart from at the recent Lincoln show when a chap pitched behind us left early due to someone complaining to him about using his genny (during permitted hours I may add) he used his genny in order to charge up his severely disabled wife's mobility scooter but when he spoke to my friend Briarose, she said he was very upset about it as it was his first ever rally and added that it had put him right off ever going on another one again. I think he intended to join Motorhome Fun purely because of this!!!! 

By the way the Bonfire Rally is held at Lincoln at Camper Uk's Leisure Park. http://www.camperukleisurepark.co.uk/Facilities.php

If you wish to attend ring this number: 01522 697070 just to check if they still have availability. I know places were going fast and up to now they must have approx 140 vans booked on. It was a great weekend last year and the fireworks display was amazing. Hog roast and entertainment in the entertainment marquee on the saturay night (and the singer who is booked to appear was brilliant at their summer open weekend rally) I also think there may be a comedian booked too but I am not 100% if they managed to get him or not) In the marquee there will be a licensed bar with drinks on sale at very reasonable prices and on the saturday and sunday there is a complimentary mini bus laid on to take people into the historic city of Lincoln for the day. All this is included in the price of the ticket which is £25 per vehicle with up to 2 adults for the entire weekend and children under 14 are free. If you wish to stay an extra night and arrive on the friday or stay over on the sunday night, there is a charge of £5.00 per night for any extra nights required.

Be nice if you could make it as I would love to meet you. 

All the best.

Sue


----------



## Westkirby01

I've spent some time reading the defensive comments of users who have generators. 

It is no offence to run an engine on a site, same as a generator. So if members to the front, rear and sides of you ran their engines for 3 to 4 house a day, each at different times, how would you feel?

Would you like to have to move on, especially if you have travelled many miles and feeling pleased that being amongst the first to arrive, are really looking forward to the stay. You are settled and the later arrivals each begin to run their engines. Not wishing to upset the later arrivals as they have every right to run their engines, but the noise and fumes mean that you cannot read or concentrate. And how would you feel if the drivers turn their vehicles around so that the exhaust fumes are toward you?

I have no complaint against the users of generators, my complaint is against the noise and fumes, and sometimes against the inconsiderate placing of generators out of way of the users sight and hearing but near to others. 

My philosophy is to treat others how I would like to be treated. Unfortunately a few, not many, owners of generators are very inconsiderate as to their use. On many occasions we have had generators that start at 8am, granted only for a few hours, but others start at various hours during the day and end, maybe, at midnight.

We have found that the locations with the least consideration are at Motorhome shows. We no longer speak to these people to mentioin the use, as having done so, have met with hostility and indiginty. Standing near to our van. shouting to each other, slamming of doors etc, so it's not worth it. We do put up with it as it is part and parcel of being at a show. 

We do have a right to vent our feelings. It will not achieve a thing but we do feel better having done so. That is what this post is about.


----------



## eddievanbitz

Sonesta said:


> Be nice if you could make it as I would love to meet you.  Sue


Hi Sue

Are gennies allowed :lol:

Eddie


----------



## Stanner

Sonesta said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you site your generator where it is least annoying to you, but where it may be more annoying to others?
> I hope not, but as related in this thread some users do and THAT is irresponsible and that is the point I'm trying to make.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi .... ours is an onboard genny bolted beneath the chassis so wherever we park that's where our genny is. I like to think we are considerate but only my immediate neighbours could vouch for that one - and as nobody has ever complained, I presume we have never been considered by them as being irresponible!
Click to expand...

OK so you don't have a choice over siting and yours is a very quiet model.
However, others do have a choice over siting and don't have very quiet (or fume free) ones. Some of those are the users that raise the ire of others, they site them and use them to suit themselves with no (apparent) thought for the effect on others, as explained for eloquently in Westkirby01's post.


----------



## Stanner

Stanner said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you site your generator where it is least annoying to you, but where it may be more annoying to others?
> I hope not, but as related in this thread some users do and THAT is irresponsible and that is the point I'm trying to make.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi .... ours is an onboard genny bolted beneath the chassis so wherever we park that's where our genny is. I like to think we are considerate but only my immediate neighbours could vouch for that one - and as nobody has ever complained, I presume we have never been considered by them as being irresponible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK so you don't have a choice over siting and yours is a very quiet model.
> However, others do have a choice over siting and don't have very quiet (or fume free) ones. Some of those are the users that raise the ire of others, they site them and use them to suit themselves with no (apparent) thought for the effect on others, as explained for eloquently in Westkirby01's post.
Click to expand...

Late correction "for eloquently" should have been "so eloquently".


----------



## aldra

Barryd

Once I get over your 'smugness' about the sites on your trip

I will consider your guitar, may, only may let you attach your speakers via my generator

Aldra


----------



## Sonesta

eddievanbitz said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be nice if you could make it as I would love to meet you.  Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sue
> 
> Are gennies allowed :lol:
> 
> Eddie
Click to expand...

Hi Eddie,

Yeah .... They are definitely allowed providing they don't drown out the sounds of the fireworks! :wink:

Sue


----------



## aldra

Sue, 
That is a big undertaking

If we can get on we can try together

Who knows :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## tony50

eddievanbitz said:


> I am sure that when I am using a generator, no one really notices as I tend to only want to use it in the depth of winter as my charging system and battery set up is so good during the summer.
> 
> However, for everyone that has complained about one thing is probably doing some thing that does or could annoy some one else!
> 
> You may think that your children running around playing with a ball, are doing no harm only laughing and playing. To someone else there unruly children, shrieking around making a racket, throwing a ball around other peoples motorhomes.
> 
> Your cheeky chappy little puppy may be dead cute to you, but to some one else he is a yapping little sh4t machine that want flushing down the chemical waste dump!
> 
> Your pride and joy 40' RV to others is a view blocking monstrous eye saw, that should be banned!
> That eco efficient wind generator that you have bought at great expense, is a stupid noisy thrumming to others.
> 
> Your family afternoon 60th wedding anniversary for your Mum and Dad with the whole family gathering together is a "load of gypies" to others
> 
> These are all examples of genuine issues and complaints that we have had to deal with over the years, where neither side could possibly see what they had done wrong.
> The best example of intolerance was a couple of years ago, a band that were playing at a local festival were staying at Cornish Farm Touring Park our campsite. On a balmy quiet Summers evening, sat camped in the furthest corner from everyone else the band started to play about 10 o'clock in the evening, just acoustic instruments, played quietly.
> Within about 30 minutes most of the campsite had wandered over with chairs, rugs wine and beer and were sat in the twilight that high summer brings, being entertained by talented professional musicians, playing at a level that was in keeping with a mid summers night, on a campsite in Taunton . A magical impromptu evening.
> 
> Someone complained to the wardens about music being played on the site. Now frankly from what we were told you had to actually walk over to where everyone was sat to actually be able to hear the music properly, but some one was unhappy.
> 
> It seemed according to the wardens that the couple that complained were more unhappy that people were enjoying themselves. No they didn't want to go and listen to the music, but they thought that it was unfair that laying in bed they could just hear the music and it was keeping them awake!
> 
> Difficult call for the wardens, so they simply said that if the music hadn't stopped by mid night that they would intervene, it did, they didn't but the complainers still moaned again the next day! And wrote a letter of complaint to Lyn and I as the owners!
> 
> We often have rallies and at one rally music was played and some one complained that they didn't want to listen to Michael Jackson as he is/was a paedophile!
> 
> Live and let live for fear of finding out just how much you annoy others!


Can I assume after all that speal that you sell generators ?


----------



## eddievanbitz

tony50 said:


> Can I assume after all that speal that you sell generators ?


You may if you wish.

However you would be wrong Van Bitz have never sold generators.

My advice is always the same buy a Honda.

Loads of good ways to charge batteries you know!

Eddie


----------



## ceejayt

aldra said:


> Strangely enough not many posters have actually been inconvenienced by a genny running close to them unless all those that have haven't posted
> 
> Many seem to talk from an inherent dislike of gennys
> 
> I think its a case of the 'little ends' and the'
> 
> Aldra


True story...

Parked up in a campsite, and yes, we have a genny. Next door camper an owner comes around...

Them:
You have a genny, it will be loud and annoy us

Me:
I am plugging in t electric

Them:
But it may disturb us

Me:
No, I am plugging not electric. We will not be using the genny

Them:
But you might use the genny and the electric

Me:
(thinks I am dealing with a md person). No, don't worry, one source f electricity is enough

Them:
Hmmmph

They got on their van and moved

Hey ho


----------



## Sonesta

ceejayt said:


> True story...
> 
> Parked up in a campsite, and yes, we have a genny. Next door camper an owner comes around...
> 
> Them:
> You have a genny, it will be loud and annoy us
> 
> Me:
> I am plugging in t electric
> 
> Them:
> But it may disturb us
> 
> Me:
> No, I am plugging not electric. We will not be using the genny
> 
> Them:
> But you might use the genny and the electric
> 
> Me:
> (thinks I am dealing with a md person). No, don't worry, one source f electricity is enough
> 
> Them: Hmmmph
> 
> They got on their van and moved!
> 
> Hey ho


Ooh err ceejay! Sounds to me, like they were looking for problems before they even arose!:roll: Bless em - they certainly sound like they really enjoy camping and getting away etc? Never mind - I hope wherever they moved to they ensured that they checked all around them first for possible rebels before they settled on to their pitch? And I really hope they didn't meet a family with excitedable kiddies; all hell bent on a enjoyable and fun filled family holiday? If they did they may have knocked on the family's door and said:

"You have children, they will be loud and annoy us ...............!" :roll:

Nowt so strange as folk! :lol: :lol: :lol:



aldra said:


> Sue, That is a big undertaking!
> 
> If we can get on we can try together
> 
> Who knows :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Hi Sandra,

You are a proper little minx young lady! 

Hope you can get on to the rally though - as it should be a fun weekend and Camper Uk; who organise the whole event; really do pull out all the stops to ensure everyone has a brilliant and enjoyable time.

Hope to see you soon.

Sue x


----------



## raynipper

Sonesta said:


> "You have children, they will be loud and annoy us ...............!" :roll: Sue x


Now that I can relate to ...................... :twisted:

Ray.


----------



## Sonesta

raynipper said:


> Now that I can relate to ...................... :twisted:
> 
> Ray.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## aldra

Hi Sue

Its booked 

Now just need to book Shadow into the Kennels as I don't think we will bring him especially as there is a possibility we may go into Lincoln and the fireworks may disturb him

Sandra


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Sandra,

Great stuff! :thumbright:

Look forward to meeting you and let's hope the weather is kind to us! 

Safe Travels.

Sue


----------



## Zozzer

As far as I'm concerned generators should only really be used when wild camping.

Those wishing to inflict the noise pollution by using a genny at a rally, should have pay double or treble the normal fee, and all be pitched on a segregated area.


----------



## Stanner

Zozzer said:


> As far as I'm concerned generators should only really be used when wild camping.
> 
> Those wishing to inflict the noise pollution by using a genny at a rally, should have pay double or treble the normal fee, and all be pitched on a segregated area.


I like your tin hat & flak jacket - they really suit you :wink:


----------



## aldra

Might be easier just to segregate the anti gennie squad so you could all compare notes together and have a fun filled time :wink: :wink: :wink:

Aldra


----------



## Stanner

aldra said:


> Might be easier just to segregate the anti gennie squad so you could all compare notes together and have a fun filled time :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Aldra


Wouldn't that just achieve the same end?

At least we would be able to converse without having to shout and not having to wear the smog mask would aid communication as well.
:wink:


----------



## eddievanbitz

ceejayt said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely enough not many posters have actually been inconvenienced by a genny running close to them unless all those that have haven't posted
> 
> Many seem to talk from an inherent dislike of gennys
> 
> I think its a case of the 'little ends' and the'
> 
> Aldra
> 
> 
> 
> True story...
> 
> Parked up in a campsite, and yes, we have a genny. Next door camper an owner comes around...
> 
> Them:
> You have a genny, it will be loud and annoy us
> 
> Me:
> I am plugging in t electric
> 
> Them:
> But it may disturb us
> 
> Me:
> No, I am plugging not electric. We will not be using the genny
> 
> Them:
> But you might use the genny and the electric
> 
> Me:
> (thinks I am dealing with a md person). No, don't worry, one source f electricity is enough
> 
> Them:
> Hmmmph
> 
> They got on their van and moved
> 
> Hey ho
Click to expand...

But would you want to park next to a moron! They did you a favour!

Eddie


----------



## aldra

No Stanner

I suspect the anti generator fanatics would need a much smaller field


----------



## Stanner

aldra said:


> No Stanner
> 
> I suspect the anti generator fanatics would need a much smaller field


You really think so?

Why not do a poll?


----------



## Sonesta

Zozzer .... Why should only those who dislike or don't choose to use a generator be the only ones to enjoy and attend outdoor leisure shows etc? Where do you draw the line with this kind of thing? 

You suggest a blanket ban altogether but do you not think it is fairer and wiser to offer some kind of compromise where all needs and all preferences are catered for? A separate area of the camping field may be a good one but to charge treble the entrance fee is rather an extreme and silly one if you dont mind me saying so? Apart from it being unfair, to charge treble, it could very well result in the financial ruin of a lot of event organisers and businesses that rely on these events for their livelihoods, especially those who are probably already struggling in this current climate to stay viable! I doubt very much if many visitors would be happy or willing to pay such a hefty entrance charge and if your suggestion or the banning of generators was ever introduced, then my guess is that many punters may very well decide to vote with their feet and not attend any more such events! In time, if motorhome shows and the like went out of business - then this would penalise EVERYONE not just those dreadful generator users!

Certainly food for thought don't you agree?

Sue


----------



## Westkirby01

Not sure how to do a poll. Can anyone who is a moderator help please?

Only one question.

Do you think Motohomes who operate generators should be segregated when at Motorhome shows?

Yes
No


----------



## Stanner

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> - after OK`ing it with the neighbours).


But therein lies the difference between you and the "stick it under the neighbour's window where we can't hear it merchants".

BTW your first para applies to us as well. 
We have managed to get rid of the kids, but just wait until the grandkids are a little bit older and we'll make up for the lull then.

I'll repeat again for those either hard of hearing (probably the noise from the gennie) or just slow on the uptake (probably the CO poisoning) - it isn't the USE it's the MIS-USE.


----------



## aldra

If using a gas powered generater is the source of unwanted fumes should we not ban the use of cooking and heating etc with gas in vans?

It is interesting how the use of generators of all kinds and their users are lumped together as anti social and irresponsible.

A rational line of thought?

I don't think so 8O 8O 8O

Aldra


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi Stanner,

I just went to edit my post slightly as I wasn't happy with how some of it came across and I hit the delete button. Apologies for the confusion to your quote).


----------



## Stanner

aldra said:


> It is interesting how the use of generators of all kinds and their users are lumped together as anti social and irresponsible.


NO THEY AREN'T. :?

I repeat my repeat again........................



> I'll repeat again for those either hard of hearing (probably the noise from the gennie) or just slow on the uptake (probably the CO poisoning) - it isn't the USE it's the MIS-USE.


I do not "lump them all together"

:roll:


----------



## coppo

This same discussion rears its head every year on here.

Generators do have their place, its the inconsiderate use that gives them a bad name. On the Stellplatze at Gouda this summer(beautiful sunshine) the van next to us started a great big stinking yellow one up at 6pm til 10pm.(2 nights running) Awful noise and 2 campers actually left because of it.

Have to say though in winter at most of the remote cl,s we stay on we are the only ones there and on dark, misty, rainy days we would love a generator. We are currently on a remote cl in Oxfordshire and have been on our own all week, the solars are keeping us fully charged as its nice weather.

Inconsiderate use gives things a bad name, not just generators.

Paul.


----------



## Stanner

You could substitute "smokers" for "gennies" in this thread and it would still be relevant.

Perhaps we need little wooden shelters on the edge of campsites for all the gennie users to huddle under? :wink:

:lol: :lol:

<edit> shed to shelter.


----------



## Bill_H

aldra said:


> Might be easier just to segregate the anti gennie squad so you could all compare notes together and have a fun filled time :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Aldra


That paper your notes are written on is rustling and keeping me awake .

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Stanner maybe not you and I agree with you

Bearing in mind I have used a generator once in years of motor homing

Bill Im rustling very quietly but fuming a bit, unlike my generator which doesn't fume 

Why are you sleeping at 1pm? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## tony50

eddievanbitz said:


> tony50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I assume after all that speal that you sell generators ?
> 
> 
> 
> You may if you wish.
> 
> However you would be wrong Van Bitz have never sold generators.
> 
> My advice is always the same buy a Honda.
> 
> Loads of good ways to charge batteries you know!
> 
> Eddie
Click to expand...

Apart from hooking on to the mains and not using a generator would you please advise me how to keep 2 x 110amp/hr batteries charged up which get discharged in just 3 days .

Tony50


----------



## vicdicdoc

Westkirby01 said:


> Only one question.
> Do you think Motohomes who operate generators should be segregated when at Motorhome shows? Yes/No


- why not include those who do outside BBQ or leave the long poled flag flapping in the wind all night - or - or - or . . .


----------



## Westkirby01

tony50

"Apart from hooking on to the mains and not using a generator would you please advise me how to keep 2 x 110amp/hr batteries charged up which get discharged in just 3 days".


In reply. We have had a solar panel for 15 years. Transposed to each vehicle we purchased. In that time we only lost power 3 times. Twice when the battery needed replacing due to wear and tear, the other from over use of a tv for one night.

Newer panels are better and more efficient now.

Regards


----------



## eddievanbitz

tony50 said:


> eddievanbitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tony50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I assume after all that speal that you sell generators ?
> 
> 
> 
> You may if you wish.
> 
> However you would be wrong Van Bitz have never sold generators.
> 
> My advice is always the same buy a Honda.
> 
> Loads of good ways to charge batteries you know!
> 
> Eddie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from hooking on to the mains and not using a generator would you please advise me how to keep 2 x 110amp/hr batteries charged up which get discharged in just 3 days .
> 
> Tony50
Click to expand...

Are you sure that they're fully charged when you arive? Most standard battery to battery charging systems are inadequate

Eddie


----------



## Stanner

vicdicdoc said:


> Westkirby01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only one question.
> Do you think Motohomes who operate generators should be segregated when at Motorhome shows? Yes/No
> 
> 
> 
> - why not include those who do outside BBQ or leave the long poled flag flapping in the wind all night - or - or - or . . .
Click to expand...



Why not - IF it's inconsiderate and causes meaningful annoyance.


----------



## weldted

*generators*

I do not think it is the generator that causes the problem but the user. We have an on-board lpg power genny which we have used for 257 hrs since it was fitted. We have lined the housing (it is fitted where the gas bottles used to live as we have a gas tank) with sound proofing as well as the gennys box it is a Telair 2500g. If we need to run it and we are close to other vans we will always ask or pull out, where possible park the van with the genny facing away from others we have found mid morning or late afternoon when others run theirs ideal, and in all the time we have had it the only comments are is there any chance you could charge my van, scooter etc. Yes it is a contentious issue but used with consideration of others we have no problems. I will now sit back and wait!!


----------



## Kev1

We like weldted have a Telair gas genny
Boy are they quiet 
Nos smelly fumes.

Oh and of course you need to be sensible

Sue usually stand outside other campers so she can watch "Strictly" through there windows.

Is that acceptable? !!!!!!!!!!!!

lol
Kev


----------



## Stanner

*Re: generators*



weldted said:


> I do not think it is the generator that causes the problem but the user.


Exactly my point, just because you can, doesn't mean you should.
Especially if it is likely to inconvenience someone else.


----------



## tony50

eddievanbitz said:


> tony50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddievanbitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tony50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I assume after all that speal that you sell generators ?
> 
> 
> 
> You may if you wish.
> 
> However you would be wrong Van Bitz have never sold generators.
> 
> My advice is always the same buy a Honda.
> 
> Loads of good ways to charge batteries you know!
> 
> Eddie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from hooking on to the mains and not using a generator would you please advise me how to keep 2 x 110amp/hr batteries charged up which get discharged in just 3 days .
> 
> Tony50
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure that they're fully charged when you arive? Most standard battery to battery charging systems are inadequate
> 
> Eddie
Click to expand...

Thanks for reply , to be honest I usually put on charge through the mains about 24 to 48 hours before we use vehicle and to make sure the fridge is cooled before filling it, I have not checked to see if the batteries are fully charged , but last trip was to Malvern hills about 300 miles from where I live , would Solar panels be a way forward and if so we are buying a new caravan in the new year which is all LED lighting , if so how many watts , apart from the Avtec 19" TV , lights ,water pump etc , we don't use an inverter or any large battery drain.

Tony 50


----------



## eddievanbitz

tony50 said:


> eddievanbitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tony50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddievanbitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tony50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I assume after all that speal that you sell generators ?
> 
> 
> 
> You may if you wish.
> 
> However you would be wrong Van Bitz have never sold generators.
> 
> My advice is always the same buy a Honda.
> 
> Loads of good ways to charge batteries you know!
> 
> Eddie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from hooking on to the mains and not using a generator would you please advise me how to keep 2 x 110amp/hr batteries charged up which get discharged in just 3 days .
> 
> Tony50
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Tony
> 
> Then from what you have said if everything is in A1 order you should not have problems.
> 
> The biggest problem is that people think that their batteries are charged correctly when the engin is running, but due to a number of reasons they're not
> 
> Eddie
> 
> Are you sure that they're fully charged when you arive? Most standard battery to battery charging systems are inadequate
> 
> Eddie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for reply , to be honest I usually put on charge through the mains about 24 to 48 hours before we use vehicle and to make sure the fridge is cooled before filling it, I have not checked to see if the batteries are fully charged , but last trip was to Malvern hills about 300 miles from where I live , would Solar panels be a way forward and if so we are buying a new caravan in the new year which is all LED lighting , if so how many watts , apart from the Avtec 19" TV , lights ,water pump etc , we don't use an inverter or any large battery drain.
> 
> Tony 50
Click to expand...


----------



## craigrogers

Simple fix to this (maybe it's just my sense of humor).

Walk up and switch off the Genny when they ain't looking. They'll probably come out and switch it back on, but then just switch it back off. Eventually, they'll think there's a problem with it and just pack it away!


----------



## eddievanbitz

Wouldn't recommend anyone messing around with another persons motorhome! would lead to trouble.

I would get very annoyed if people thought that they had the right to interfere with my motorhome and would retaliate! 

Imagine if we all did this? Noisy dog? Gaffa tape! screaming brats? gaffa tape! bad personal hygine (scummy people) gaffa tape and hose pipe! Stinky BBQ? Hose pipe? Ugly wife? gaffa tape and brown bag, Ugly husband gaffa tape and black bin liner, noisey late at night? gallon on petrol and box of matches early in the morning!

Live and let live and don't risk a punch in the mouth would be my advice

Eddie


----------



## rogerblack

craigrogers said:


> Simple fix to this (maybe it's just my sense of humor).
> 
> Walk up and switch off the Genny when they ain't looking. They'll probably come out and switch it back on, but then just switch it back off. Eventually, they'll think there's a problem with it and just pack it away!


Hmmm. Interesting approach. Let's hope the folks around our way who find the behaviour of some mountainbikers extremely annoying don't have the same sense of humour or some may find their tyres let down on a regular basis . . .
:roll:


----------



## craigrogers

Fair's fair, but then you are assuming that all Mountain Bikers are annoying in the same way that all MH'ers are annoying? I actually find it disgracefull the way bikers conduct themselves a lot of times. :roll: 

It was tongue in cheek and I'd never actually do that, however, to take your "avoid punch in the face" comment. Then more likely to get a punch in the face by being annoying in the first place.

So maybe you're right. If someone starts a genny up, just punch them in the face! 

....and yes, I am joking, but remind me never to park near Eddie in case I accidentally annoy him........ 8)


----------



## eddievanbitz

craigrogers said:


> ....and yes, I am joking, but remind me never to park near Eddie in case I accidentally annoy him........ 8)


Me?  I'm lovely! It is my wife you need to be careful of :lol:

Anyway, I have a big RV so no one ever wants to park next to me anyway  and my generator is built in away from prying fingers and is autostart :lol: :lol: :lol:

Eddie ( who happens to love mountain bikes!) :wink:


----------



## craigrogers

Ha ha, I know what you mean.

Isn't it strange most men or at least British men just simply put up with annoyances and we're all too scared of confrontation. It's when the ladies get annoyed we all need to worry about! :? Oh god, what have I just said........[runs and hides]


----------



## rogerblack

craigrogers said:


> Fair's fair, but then you are assuming that all Mountain Bikers are annoying in the same way that all MH'ers are annoying? I actually find it disgracefull the way bikers conduct themselves a lot of times. :roll: It was tongue in cheek and I'd never actually do that, however, to take your "avoid punch in the face" comment. Then more likely to get a punch in the face by being annoying in the first place.
> 
> So maybe you're right. If someone starts a genny up, just punch them in the face!
> 
> ....and yes, I am joking, but remind me never to park near Eddie in case I accidentally annoy him........ 8)


I wasn't assuming anything, I actually said it was "the folks around our way" not me that moaned, and I also specifically said "some mountainbikers" not all. As it happens, I have a Muddy Fox, one of the first sold in the UK. And yes, I had guessed your tongue was pushed firmly in your cheek! There should be an emoticon for that . . .
Point is, the bitch shouldn't be about generators per se, but inconsiderate users of them. I own a genny but have never yet used it in any way that would possibly cause a nuisance - in other words, never within hearing distance of any other person, which I consider to be the only truly acceptable condition.

I'll decline to comment on your later misogynistic comments for my own safety.
:lol:


----------



## Zebedee

craigrogers said:


> Isn't it strange most men or at least British men just simply put up with annoyances and we're all too scared of confrontation.


Hi Craig

You clearly haven't met Eddie. 8O 

If he's afraid of anything on this earth, it's very, very large . . . . or small and delicate like Mrs Van Bitz. 8O :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Penquin

eddievanbitz said:


> Imagine if we all did this? Noisy dog? *Gaffa tape*! screaming brats? *gaffa tape*! bad personal hygine (scummy people)* gaffa tape *and hose pipe! Stinky BBQ? Hose pipe? Ugly wife? *gaffa tape* and brown bag, Ugly husband *gaffa tape* and black bin liner .............
> Eddie


Just a simple question Eddie........ :?

Do you sell *gaffa tape?* - you seem to have identified a large number of uses for it....... :lol:

Dave (ducking quickly..... :lol: )


----------



## HeatherChloe

wakk44 said:


> I have got to agree that generators are anti social.
> The rally rules were that generators are allowed but only between 9am-9pm and for a maximum of 3 hours.


Rather depends upon which kind you have. Mine is small, underneath, not noisy, and doesn't need to run for more than 30 minutes to recharge the batteries in full. I'd never put it on other than in the middle of the day.


----------



## eddievanbitz

Zebedee said:


> or small and delicate like Mrs Van Bitz. 8O :lol: :lol: Dave


 Lyn will give you double choccy for that one



penguin said:


> Just a simple question Eddie........ Confused
> 
> Do you sell gaffa tape? - you seem to have identified a large number of uses for it....... Laughing
> 
> Dave (ducking quickly..... Laughing )


Simple, if it doesn't move and should.....WD40 and if it shouldn't move and does Gaffa tape!

Well known engineering solution! :wink:

Eddie


----------



## tattytony

On the suject of Genny's, at the Calais port aire a few weeks ago my French nextdoor neighbour got out a genny not suitcase type fired it all up (noisy and smokin) then proceeded to and placed it behind my MH. :twisted: 

I know my French is not good suffice to say that Eddie's approach to smack em in the mouth sprung to mind, but then on reflection I proceeded to and removed his lead from the genny just as I was about to grab hold and take to the water he jumped out of his van splurting out some carp then removed his genny to the other side of his van where the other neighbour was, what did he do just packed up and moved off :roll: 

Do I like genny's NO but I think I will need one sometime for medical reasons but I would never put it anywhere except close by and not to annoy :wink:


----------

